# Williams 58 Carbon Clincher



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Weight has come down a lot on these; now at 1624 g (claimed) for a full carbon clincher, and only $999. Ceramic bearings, but no other details on the hubs. For the money, is there a better carbon clincher out there? How would you rate the Williams against Reynolds Assault which is about the same weight, can be had for about the same money, but isn't as deep. 

http://www.williamscycling.com/58cc/58cc.html


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

I gotta admit I'd I really would like to pick up a set of these.... But with a 225lb limit, I don't think they'd handle my line-backer size.

Though for 999 even if one broke I'd still be able to buy a new wheel (assuming no warranty) and be money ahead against some of their competition.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know how much this counts, but I picked up Reynolds Strikes last summer for ~$1100, but would likely go with these new williams if I had to do it over right now. 

I like the strikes a lot, but for the price, weight, and claimed braking positives, they make a lot of sense. And I am 195 off season and 185 peak season, so the extra spokes on the Williams may have paid off in the long run.....


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Bump bump


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Well i know testrider.com has nothing but good things to say about the williams wheels. The carbon 38s are tempting coming in the mid 1400g range. Plus them being in the US is a huge plus. Even though the wheels are made in china. The customer service and email response is stellar.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Not quite on topic, but I am running his cyclocross tubulars on my cx bike and the wheel quality is excellent. I had to replace the front wheel (user error, ran it over w/ the car...) and their customer service was excellent, I was dealing with Keith himself in all email and phone transactions. I'm thinking about the system 30s for my road bike.

I think the hubs are the same across all the wheels (other than spoke count) and they are solid, bearing are silky smooth and engagement is excellent.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

JMac said:


> How would you rate the Williams against Reynolds Assault.


I believe Williams uses Taiwanese KT Hubs (as does Reynolds on the Assault). Reynolds has been using this hub since 2007. 
Neither the Williams hub, nor the Reynolds hub (as delivered) supports campy 11-speed cassettes, which have been out since 2009. 

That might lead someone to guess that Williams' "Next Generation Technology..." does not apply to their hubs. 
Not an issue if you're running shimano, but unfortunately a 'show-stopper' with newer campy.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

Keith Williams runs a class act, home town guy made good, regularly ride with him on Tuesday nights along with the team he sponsors.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Guya - thanks for the additional feedback. I'm going to give these real strong consideration for the spring.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a 2 year old set of 50mm deep clinchers from Williams. They have been bulletproof. I'd buy another set of Williams anytime....


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a set of the Reynolds Strikes and they have been just fine. However I'm now looking at a set of Williams due to the ease of truing. The Reynolds nipples are inside the wheel and are a major pain to true.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

redmasi said:


> I believe Williams uses Taiwanese KT Hubs (as does Reynolds on the Assault). Reynolds has been using this hub since 2007.
> Neither the Williams hub, nor the Reynolds hub (as delivered) supports campy 11-speed cassettes, which have been out since 2009.
> 
> That might lead someone to guess that Williams' "Next Generation Technology..." does not apply to their hubs.
> Not an issue if you're running shimano, but unfortunately a 'show-stopper' with newer campy.



Kind of surprising. Is there no spacer kind of like the one for the Mavic ED10?


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

tomato said:


> Kind of surprising. Is there no spacer kind of like the one for the Mavic ED10?


The Williams site simply does not list campy 11-speed compatibility. 

Reynolds, on the other hand, has at least released an 11-speed conversion kit for their KT hub.
In order to upgrade from campy 10 to 11-speed, you need a Kit to replace the axle, cassette body, internal shim, hub seal, bearings, and end caps.

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=W0213


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

redmasi said:


> The Williams site simply does not list campy 11-speed compatibility.
> 
> Reynolds, on the other hand, has at least released an 11-speed conversion kit for their KT hub.
> In order to upgrade from campy 10 to 11-speed, you need a Kit to replace the axle, cassette body, internal shim, hub seal, bearings, and end caps.
> ...


Before you start slinging poop, call Keith Williams. He'll likely answer the phone personally, and answer your question.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

*11-Speed*

Just received a reply from Keith about his campy hubs. According to him they are campy 11 compatible.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Before you start slinging poop, call Keith Williams. He'll likely answer the phone personally, and answer your question.


I called Williams Cycling on an Ebay listing and most of the time I got him or voice mail and when I left a message it was returned in a timely manner.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

jeeeeze man...


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

My bad... I assumed the williams website was accurate (link provided by the OP). I should have gone the extra step to call him to make sure that his website was indeed accurate before making any assumptions. Normally, I always call companies to say hello and "I'm just calling to confirm the information posted on your website is accurate". Surely you guys that spoke to him let him know that his website is inaccurate? I mean, wouldn't that be more important than letting us know that you talked to him? That was the primary reason I ruled out going with his wheels... hopefully I'm the only potential customer that made that mistake.


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

*stanz no-tubes*

if your getting a clincher, your either planning on training on it, and you dont want to get a new tire every time you flat. or your misinformed. if your getting a wheel your only gonna race on or do special rides on, tubular is the way to go, not only is the wheel lighter and cheaper, (usualy) its way faster and more grippy. however, it is a commen misconception that its either tubular or clincher. wrong. a little thing called tubless. if you want to get a supa-light wheel that does not cost you 100$ every time you flat, and is lighter than a clincher (also WAY less prone to flats) you should be looking at a tubeless. a stanz no tube is 1250 grams, super tough, and CHEAP. also very reliable.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Wyker said:


> if your getting a clincher, your either planning on training on it, and you dont want to get a new tire every time you flat. or your misinformed. if your getting a wheel your only gonna race on or do special rides on, tubular is the way to go, not only is the wheel lighter and cheaper, (usualy) its way faster and more grippy. however, it is a commen misconception that its either tubular or clincher. wrong. a little thing called tubless. if you want to get a supa-light wheel that does not cost you 100$ every time you flat, and is lighter than a clincher (also WAY less prone to flats) you should be looking at a tubeless. a stanz no tube is 1250 grams, super tough, and CHEAP. also very reliable.


Did you get dropped as child?


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

redmasi said:


> My bad... I assumed the williams website was accurate (link provided by the OP). I should have gone the extra step to call him to make sure that his website was indeed accurate before making any assumptions. Normally, I always call companies to say hello and "I'm just calling to confirm the information posted on your website is accurate". Surely you guys that spoke to him let him know that his website is inaccurate? I mean, wouldn't that be more important than letting us know that you talked to him? That was the primary reason I ruled out going with his wheels... hopefully I'm the only potential customer that made that mistake.


I did not call on that item or even knowing that there was an issue, just wanted to clarify that he was responsive and seemed like a stand-up guy with his answers.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

RShea said:


> I did not call on that item or even knowing that there was an issue, just wanted to clarify that he was responsive and seemed like a stand-up guy with his answers.


Sorry RShea... :thumbsup: I contacted Williams regarding the web page.


_Thanks for the heads up!
Keith Williams
President
Williams Cycling
209-662-3976
www.williamscycling.com_


----------

